# Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel



## Anglas (29. März 2009)

Petri leute

Langsam beginnt in unserem Verein in Niedersachsen die Forellenzeit. ich Persöhnlich angle immer auf Hecht barsch u.s.w
Jetzt soll's auf Forelle gehn, das problem, Ich habe habe keine Ahnung wie eine Gute Forellenmontage MIT DER WASSERKUGEL
aussieht. Eine wasserkugel habe ich, Stopper , Haken, Route alles da. Aber wie sieht so eine Montage aus udn aus was besteht sie. Bitte um Bild. . . .

Ps. Google und SuFu sagen auch nichts


  Petri heil :vik:Finn


----------



## Mini-Broesel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*

also ich hab bei google sofort was gefunden...hier


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. März 2009)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*

Angeln mit der Wasserkugel am Forellenteich ist angeln mit der Pilotpose.

Schau dir die Montage von Mini-Broesel an und lasse den obersten Fadenstopper und die oberste Perle weg. Die Wasserkugel läuft jetzt frei auf der Schnur und dient nur noch als Wurfgewicht. Zur Bestimmung der Angeltiefe und Bissanzeige ziehst du eine kleine Pilotkugel aufs Vorfach oder über den Wirbel (je nach Angeltiefe). Die Pilotkugel kannst du z.B. zwischen zwei kleine Silikonstopper fixieren.
So angelst du praktisch mit einer Mikropose und hast durch die frei laufende Wasserkugel trotzdem ordentlich Wurfgewicht. Eine geniale Montage.


Zum schleppen ist mir diese Montage aber zu bullig, weshalb ich statt der Wasserkugel lieber einen Sbiro nehme. Hier habe ich mal so eine Montage gemalt. ich habe den Wirbel weggelasen und stattdessen Hauptschnur und Vorfach eingeschlauft. So hat man keinen störenden Wirbel, der absinken könnte. Das ist auch völlig Problemlos, so lange man nicht mit rotierenden Köder schleppt. Ich fische Pilotmontagen daher am liebsten mit Naturködern.
(bei der Zeichung kannst du den Sbiro durch eine Wasserkugel ersetzen)

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/9674/pilotmontage.jpg
edit: ich habe mit der Boardsuche und dem Stichwprt "Pilotkugelmontage" übrigens sofort diesen Thread hier gefunden ;-) http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140948&highlight=Pilotmontage


----------



## crazyFish (29. März 2009)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> ... Eine geniale Montage.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, die nutze ich nicht nur auf Forellen sondern auch Barsch an unserer Talsperre geht gut damit.
Schnurbogen und ein bisschen Wind und man hat eine super Montage zum Treibangeln.


----------



## der björn (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*

Ich will Freitag mal wieder nach langer Zeit an einen Forellenteich (bis ca 4 Meter Tiefe) fahren und unter anderem eine ähnliche Montage fischen. Wie weit sollte denn die Pilotkugel vom Haken entfernt sein?

Viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## Torsten (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*



der björn schrieb:


> Ich will Freitag mal wieder nach langer Zeit an einen Forellenteich (bis ca 4 Meter Tiefe) fahren und unter anderem eine ähnliche Montage fischen. Wie weit sollte denn die Pilotkugel vom Haken entfernt sein?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Björn


 
ich selber angel am Forellenteich mit Wasserkukel und Pilotenkugel grundsätzlich mit eien Vorfach von 1,00-1,50 cm längen,. binde eine Schlaufe an der Hauptschnur und hänge daran mein Vorfach ohne Wirbel

MfG Torsten


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*



der björn schrieb:


> Ich will Freitag mal wieder nach langer Zeit an einen Forellenteich (bis ca 4 Meter Tiefe) fahren und unter anderem eine ähnliche Montage fischen. Wie weit sollte denn die Pilotkugel vom Haken entfernt sein?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Björn



Das musst du ausprobieren. 1,50m ist eine gute Starttiefe. Experimentieren musst du sowieso. Wählst du das Vorfach lang genug, kannst du fast alle erdenklichen Wassertiefen absuchen. Die Pilotkugel sollte ja frei verschiebbar sein.


----------



## der björn (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das musst du ausprobieren. 1,50m ist eine gute Starttiefe. Experimentieren musst du sowieso. Wählst du das Vorfach lang genug, kannst du fast alle erdenklichen Wassertiefen absuchen. Die Pilotkugel sollte ja frei verschiebbar sein.


Ich habe mal ein Vorfach von 2,5m Länge gebunden. Also mit 1,50m beginnen und dann ggf. tiefer gehen?!

Ich wollte mit Powerbait fischen. Es wird immer wieder geschrieben, dass kurz über dem Haken ein Blei angebracht werden sollte. Wie viel cm über dem Haken bringt ihr denn Blei an?


----------



## Forellenbasti (9. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*

Mal ne Frage:

Wenn ich jetzt an dieser Montage Power Bait ran mache, kommt dieser doch hoch. Oder kommt dann vor dem Harken noch ein kleines Bleischrot?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*

Bei Schwimmermontagen immer ein winziges Bleischrot kurz vor dem Haken, damit das Powerbait untergeht (aber nur so viel, dass die Pilotkugel das Blei noch trägt).
Manchmal schlürfen die Trutten auch Forellenteig von der Oberfläche (dann kein Bleischrot nehmen), i.d.R. ist mit Blei aber fängiger.


----------



## Zapper75 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Forellen Montage: Wasserkugel*

Wenn ihr diese Montage mit PB schleppen wollt, empfehle ich euch zum verbinden von Vorfach und Hauptschnur einen 3-fach Wirbel zu nehmen, sonst habt ihr nämlich Drall bis auf die Rolle.

Grüße
Zapper


----------

